# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Form – Invent your own robots, quadcopters, RC cars… anything you can dream up.

## mattaitken

Form is an app you use to invent amazing things and order them to your door. Using a combination of simple parts (beams, axles, joints, gears) and intelligent parts (processors, batteries, motors, sensors) you can create sophisticated toys, robots or machines. In fact, you can design almost anything you can think of. Or you can browse what other people have made and build their creations instead. 

First, design your invention and then hit order. Once your creation arrives, follow the step-by-step instructions to put it together. Whatever you’ve designed – whether it's the ultimate quadcopter, remote control car or robot – you can control it and view all the live sensor data using our app. Your inventions will be programmable too, using the same programming language as Arduino.

If you love your invention you can share it with the community. All shared designs are free to build, you just need the required parts. If another builder doesn’t have all the parts to build your invention, then they can order any extras they need. Each time someone orders parts to build your invention, you are rewarded with money, or credits for more parts. 

We’re building a user base of those who are interested in the product and are keen to help us develop it further. We’re making steps everyday and will be sharing our progress with those who join our newsletter – including early previews of all the parts. I’d love to get your input and for you to be amongst the first to find out more.

Sign up here http://www.buildwithform.com

Thanks, 
Matt 
matt@buildwithform.com

----------


## curious aardvark

Sounds interesting. 
Link says it's an app that's coming soon. 

So what platform is the app for ?

----------


## mattaitken

It will be available for iOS and Android to begin with. If there is lots of demand for other platforms we will definitely look to support them too – the core of the app is built using the Unity 3D platform (for the designing side) and the community/store is predominantly web-based so porting to new platforms shouldn't be as difficult as it normally is. We're keen to maintain a really high standard though, so we'll be making sure we don't try and launch on too many platforms at once.

Which platform(s) are you most interested in?

----------

